# اريد مراجع او كتب



## هدير الصمت (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة علم المواد والمعادن من ليبيا والفصل هذا منزل مشروع التخرج .

ياريت اي حد عنده مرجع الكتروني يضعه في الموضوع.

ومشروع تخرجي عن الاختزال المباشر وطريقة ميدركس عنوانه(دراسة مقارنة الاختزالية لمكورات أكاسيد الحديد الموردة للشركة الليبية للحديد والصلب/ مصراته).


ياريت المساعدة والله لايضيع اجر من أحسن عملا.


----------



## هدير الصمت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

وين مافي حد عنده مراجع .

ولو باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هذه طريقة midrex
http://www.kobelco.co.jp/p108/dri/e/dri04.htm
وهذا ملف كيميائي
http://motalat.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=39
وهذا موقع شامل
http://www.kobelco.co.jp/p108/dri/indexe.htm
شكرا لك


----------



## هدير الصمت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي حامد وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## هدير الصمت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى من الاخوة التواصل بأي جديد من خلال الموضوع.


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدا انك متواجد اخي العزيز
لاعلمك انني عانيت بالبحث لانك لم تذكر التسميه باللغه الانكليزيه
شكرا لك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## هدير الصمت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مرة اخرى اخي حامد.

وجزاك الله خيرا .
واسف اني تعبتك بالبحث باللغة الانجليزية وجزاك الله خيرامرة اخرى.


----------

